# Euro Spec B12 Grill



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Make me an offer...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Does it bolt right up to a US-spec B12?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Compare them and tell me - the bottom is a US spec grill. Notice the gap on the backside, the mounting holes and the 3 tabs at the bottom.

All the mounting points are identical. I'd never seen a grill like this one before - can't even find online pics of another neither...you'd definitely have the only one in america with it...


----------



## mocounty123 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok guys were do u get "euro spec" stuff from


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

It's called "having friends in Europe". If you want it make me an offer and I'll get it to ya.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

you have for B11 chasis?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

B11's in europe had different hoods grills and headlights/parklights - so even if I could get you a B11 grill it wouldn't work w/o the other components.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

google.uk look up pulsars b11s b12s sunnys, B12 pulsars, ull find it... i've seen that grille a number of times... still like my custom one instead... but i would rather replace my nissan emblem with a sunny one...


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

to put it in short, no the grille would not fit, it should be slightly shroter than the B12... as the euro spec, isnt really even a B12... it is a completely differnt pulsar/sunny that is a much uglier version of ours... here is the "b12" sunny in UK that was on the old show Pimp My ride UK. Photo

notice soon after this vehicle was "pimped" the owner trashed it and then had it stolen, and then sold it... the grille is ugly in my opinion, and so is that model "sunny" our version looks much more aggresive... no need to put a thong style grille on it... but in other news, that grille is commonly found in spare parts in UK and other parts of europe just search around...

-Fix


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats a different grill dude, though it looks very similar. Look at the thickness of the top horizontal bar compared to the two lower ones. On your car they are the same thickness, while on the one I posted a pic of the top one is thicker while the bottom two are very thin. In addition to that because of the different headlights on your car you also notice the angle of the sides of your grill are more compared to the one I posted a pic of.

In short your car has a different grill - tho similar than the one I posted.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

same grille, the upper peice was built to be slightly covered by the hood in this british sunny. look up that sunnys grille, to be honest if u find the "just parts photo" and I have, its pretty much the exact same as the one posted, angle and all... its not a B12 spec if anything. tho it could be related to a B chasis... surely its not a Blue Bird 910 grille, or a B12 Sunny/Sentra/Tsuru, perhaps a Laurel? Let me do some more research... I have a Laurel grille that almost fits my B12... brb... to be honest id want you to get your friend to take a pic or send a pic of a B12, or what ever car its off of with this grille... still on the other hand it still looks like the UK model Pulsar hold on let me find a photo, they had 2 differnt grilles for the pulsar... one that looked exactly like the one posted above, and one more popular one on later models, that didn't have the middle billet, just the thong...

-Fix


----------



## 88sntrab122dr (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll offer 35.00 for that grille


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I found another grill that looks very similar like the one posted on the first car above - it has completely different mounting points and bolt holes. If you compare this grill to the regular B12 you can see they have identical mounting points.

88sntrab122dr, 

Lets confirm this grill will work first.


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

a few models here in South Africa come with those grills. mine inlcuded.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Show us a picture.


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> Show us a picture.


will do, just got to take a photo...


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

do where are the pictures??? would like to see if this really fits would be great to get for my wagon!!


----------

